# carpondro and jagpondro's



## scorps (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

As the title suggests I am just curious on what everyones thoughts would be when these guys start hitting the market?

cheers

Ben


----------



## remington (Feb 9, 2011)

Death of our hobby


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you want my right one or my left one, i would even let you use a blunt knife for one of these !!!!


----------



## Trouble (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with Remingon. they're ugly, too in my opinion.

what happened to everyone's opinions a couple of years back when everyone was ready to shoot anyone on site with any crossbreed?! Now most of you are condoning it?! wow, amazing how things change, everyone is jumping on the band wagon.


----------



## Airlie (Feb 9, 2011)

scorps said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As the title suggests I am just curious on what everyones thoughts would be when these guys start hitting the market?
> 
> ...


I dont think they will be hitting the market scorps. If you got them. breed them. dont tell anyone. keep the best one and kull the rest.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2011)

Scorps, you're a troll... tut tut... 

But as the thread requests - I am of neutral concern... Personally I won't be owning one, and secondly, they're not a naturally occurring snake so I'd prefer not to own one, and finally - they're just not that awesome... I prefer my plan ol' morelia over that... much more entertainment!


----------



## hornet (Feb 9, 2011)

Airlie said:


> I dont think they will be hitting the market scorps. If you got them. breed them. dont tell anyone. keep the best one and kull the rest.


 
Why not? Jags are hitting the market and they have a very shady background in regards to their importation, their mixed parentage and some of the potential neuro issues. Its only a matter of time till these show up, hybrids are now accepted by many as part of the hobby, its not going to stop at jags and other carpet hybrids


----------



## lgotje (Feb 9, 2011)

i would like to see them in person before i decide


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ooooooooooh don't know if id buy one, but would love too see one... hopefully carpetpythons bring something special to the Vic expo


----------



## meehan05 (Feb 9, 2011)

there soo good... id buy one and id so breed one... most of you people sound like stuck up parents hanging out of the front of there kids kindagarted bragging on how perfect of a parent they are and how terrible everyone els is.... and judge other parents just cause there kids play in the dirt or do what normal kids do.. live and let live in no way does cross breeding effect any of you people.. you will all be keen as when your breeding normal carpets and there only going for 10$$ where as these ones are going for 1000$ id put my whole collection up if most the top breeders arnt experementing.. to some one coming into the hobby do you think they care about pure bred pythons? in some cases yes but most people if they see a crazy looking python im sure they would care less if it took a rough scaled x green tree python to get this result


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

Jags have already shown that mixing species can be fraught with danger
In saying that there are some very beautiful specimens out there
Possibly selective breeding of these will result in stronger strains

Carpondros definitely fit into the aberration class
They seen to include only the worst traits of both species

Chondros are recognised world wide as a spectacular snake
Why destroy beauty to say "Look at my new toy"

Up here there are lots of players trying to cross retics and burmese
Those results have been so far past amazing it is scary
Absolutely spectacular looking snakes


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Trouble said:


> I agree with Remingon. they're ugly, too in my opinion.
> 
> what happened to everyone's opinions a couple of years back when everyone was ready to shoot anyone on site with any crossbreed?! Now most of you are condoning it?! wow, amazing how things change, everyone is jumping on the band wagon.



What annoys me is that the 'purists' say they hate every single hybrid....... if it was a pure animal that looked exactly the same they would love it!

The people who support or are neutral to hybrids can appreciate a hot looking hybrid and an ugly one..... also can admit a hot or ugly pure animal.

I have always liked certain hybrids, and dislike others. 

It is not that people are jumping on the ''bandwagon'', its just with more acceptance they are more likely to voice their opinions as they are less likely to get slammed by people like you.


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2011)

"most of you people sound like stuck up parents hanging out of the front of there kids kindagarted bragging on how perfect of a parent they are and how terrible everyone els is."

Lol! 

You might be surprised how many people still only want uncrossed animals. There is a small group of crossbreeders/smugglers/jaggers who are making a lot of noise at the moment in the mad rush to make some coin, but how long do think it will last? In 6 -9 years time the market will be soaked with these creations and all of a sudden these "ball tearing, cracker jack, latest craze" snakes will be off tap. Once there's a heap of them, and most will be retarded with symptoms of neuro disease,and dirt cheap, they won't look as pretty anymore. I actually feel sorry for the snakes. 

Where there is breeding of these animals there will be plenty of snake executions, so your comment about "the normal kids", well .... normal people don't breed animals with known genetic deformities, or kill offspring because they are worth nothing.

"Top breeders" What a joke!, snakes aren't hard to breed mate, its not flaming rocket science.Lol!


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 9, 2011)

ill admit its nice but i prefer the look of the normal greens.. something just doesnt sit with me right. the greens are stunners without playing around with extra patterns that take away from the overall beauty of the animal. just my 2c


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 9, 2011)

CraigP said:


> Do you want my right one or my left one, i would even let you use a blunt knife for one of these !!!!



I would use blunt knife to cut its head off .... no! Sorry, I would use blunt knife to cut off the sixth finger on the breeders right hand.... that would still leave him with 3 eyes and 3 legs. Hell, sharpen that knife!


----------



## AshMan (Feb 10, 2011)

personal opinion, i wouldnt own one. i like my snakes the way nature intended, thats just me.


----------



## Perko (Feb 10, 2011)

Gee, im glad you didnt include my sweet bread in that post, i think you might take both of them!!!!



Waterrat said:


> I would use blunt knife to cut its head off .... no! Sorry, I would use blunt knife to cut off the sixth finger on the breeders right hand.... that would still leave him with 3 eyes and 3 legs. Hell, sharpen that knife!


----------



## scorps (Feb 10, 2011)

Im neutral on the subject, was basically interested in everyones oppinion's, if you remember or scan old threads on this site you will find everyone accept say1 out of 20 people hated hybrids, now jags are accepted, so I belive its only a matter of time,

Why in the states there also crossing spotteds with bredli, so who knows what will come of this, and Im sure everyones seen "the australian dream" If my memmory serves me right it was a bhp cross carpet, and everyone in the states loved it so who knows what will happen in the future of reptiles in Australia

Cheers

Ben


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> What annoys me is that the 'purists' say they hate every single hybrid....... if it was a pure animal that looked exactly the same they would love it!
> 
> The people who support or are neutral to hybrids can appreciate a hot looking hybrid and an ugly one..... also can admit a hot or ugly pure animal.
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree. I am neutral on hybrids and don't have much interest in buying any (especially with some incredible pure line morphs like Axanthic BHP and Albino Olives on the wish *cough* _dream_ list!) with but with people starting to create different things I am definately curious to see the results and where it's all going. And this particular hybrid doesn't excite me so much, but I do really like the look of Orange Peppers.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2011)

I am also neutral on this - my previous post was just bit of a fun. However, have you noticed how all the hybrids reduce the best morphological qualities out of both species, leaving the dull colours as a result?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

You think all hybrids are duller than the purebreds? Some maybe, but a lot are very bright in colour. Check out the diamond Bredli JAG that one of the members on here owns....... clearly NOT dull. Or the Jagpondro that CraigP posted...... that is a lot brighter than a normal carpet.

Plus you have the beautiful patterns that no pure animal has.....


----------



## ntvnm (Feb 10, 2011)

alot of people commenting on jags, have had nothing to do with them and know no body with them. what i find funny is alot of people are having serious problems with them, where other snakes (non jags!!) within there collections are showing neuro problems, not to mention people have second thoughts on them and completely getting out of jags and back in to pure aussie carpets (eg prossies etc) same thing would happen with true hybrids.

These people commenting on hybrids and jags, only big noteing them on a public forum because they know that someone else with blow smoke up there donkey, you amuse me.
you have no idea on what your talking about. please by all means go out and get a jag this season, please all you people that want them go and get them, you want to play with jags go ahead 

as for the true hybrids most people wouldn't be skilled enough to control there snakes in to crossing with another species. it's as simple as that, most keepers in this hobby just chuck a few snakes in boxs with out any thought, this is why there isn't too many over in the states, if it was simple and any body could do it, they would be in there thousands not just one Australian dream ect , come on it's America if it was easy can you imagine how many idiots would be breeding them? so yes iv made my point. 

what makes you think people would want to come out on a public forum to sell ,share anyway? some people beleive it or not have connections out side of aps chat :lol: so people can sell to mates or though word of mouth to other mates ect and some people beilve it or not again don't need to share there animals with others and appreicate/ enjoy them with out being told how nice others think they are. so if you think that the forums, the few herp classifiesd and the couple of local herp expos are the reptile hobby and all there is too it, you need to get out more.



regards (to some) Matt


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

ntvnm said:


> alot of people commenting on jags, have had nothing to do with them and know no body with them. what i find funny is alot of people are having serious problems with them, where other snakes (non jags!!) within there collections are showing neuro problems, not to mention people have second thoughts on them and completely getting out of jags and back in to pure aussie carpets (eg prossies etc) same thing would happen with true hybrids.Grammar and choice of words is so bad this doesn't really make any sense???
> 
> These people commenting on hybrids and jags, only big noteing them on a public forum because they know that someone else with blow smoke up there donkey, you amuse me.
> you have no idea on what your talking about. please by all means go out and get a jag this season, please all you people that want them go and get them, you want to play with jags go ahead  Thanks so much for giving me permission to buy a JAG.... i have been waiting for you give me permission........ ***runs out to buy one***
> ...


.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

ntvnm said:


> why choose the colour red 'j'ay84? i know why!! :lol:


 and why is that??


----------



## ntvnm (Feb 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> and why is that??


 :lol::lol::lol: 


jay84 please tear away, from the urge to comment on posts, it's really not polite.


----------



## Minka (Feb 10, 2011)

ntvnm said:


> alot of people commenting on jags, have had nothing to do with them and know no body with them. what i find funny is alot of people are having serious problems with them, where other snakes (non jags!!) within there collections are showing neuro problems, not to mention people have second thoughts on them and completely getting out of jags and back in to pure aussie carpets (eg prossies etc) same thing would happen with true hybrids.
> 
> These people commenting on hybrids and jags, only big noteing them on a public forum because they know that someone else with blow smoke up there donkey, you amuse me.
> you have no idea on what your talking about. please by all means go out and get a jag this season, please all you people that want them go and get them, you want to play with jags go ahead
> ...


 


From what i can decipher from your post i'm gathering you are speaking from personal experience regarding Jaguars?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

ntvnm said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> jay84 please tear away, from the urge to comment on posts, it's really not polite.



You are just hilarious............ not hard to know what you were referring to in regards to the red font colour and the 'j'ay84 comment.

Seriously, grow up and stop making jokes about peoples sexuality.... it's no secret. Bring yourself up to date.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> You are just hilarious............ not hard to know what you were referring to in regards to the red font colour and the 'j'ay84 comment.
> 
> Seriously, grow up and stop making jokes about peoples sexuality.... it's no secret. Bring yourself up to date.



He will be banned for that!


----------



## Minka (Feb 10, 2011)

ntvnm said:


> [deleted]


 
Sharing his opinion and commenting on your post does not give you the right to degrade his sexuality!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> He will be banned for that!


 I hope so. 


ntvnm said:


> [deleted]


 
The difference between my comments and yours is that mine weren't discriminatory or personal in any way. Your comment was homophobic and not acceptable.


----------



## ntvnm (Feb 10, 2011)

well maybe your comments degrading me on my education offended me ,who do you think you are? you can discriminate someone on there education but different story when its done to you????


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

Never mentioned your education. Just that I couldn't understand what you had written.

Trust me, I have a sense of humour, and comments in jest even if directed at me I can find amusing. When it is a comment about my sexuality that is taking it to the next level. Not only offensive to me but to others on this site too! It is totally irrelevant and unrelated to the topic of this thread.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 10, 2011)

In a battle of wits, you cant fight against an unarmed man! Don't let him bring you down to his level. Its like playing tennis, remember?

Download the spelling checker so you can look smart!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

True true...... Enough said. 

Back to the thread....... I wanna Jagpondro!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 10, 2011)

I must ave missed something, since when is red gay?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont know Barry???


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 10, 2011)

I do not condone hybrids and do not see myself in the forseeable future owning one. However, i am neutral in that i can appreciate a good looking hybrid. i just dont see why people would want to do it? especially considering all the ugly hatchlings that come along with it that wont turn into good looking snakes when they grow up. then theres the risks of people trying to sell these animals as pure and people getting ripped off.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have seen That Python In many diff shots...Thou I Do like it..I have hurd it Is one of the only really nice ones out of the whole project if not the "nicest"...Im not standing by my words haha but I have hurd that as many times as I have seen the Diff pics..
anyone else hurd that?


----------



## longqi (Feb 10, 2011)

It appears there are not too many Jags in Australia yet by these comments

If you visit ANY reptile exhibition anywhere else in the world where they are legal, you can see far more Jags than normal carpets

The vast majority of them appear to be healthy animals
I used Appear to be healthy because I have never owned one and thus never had long term knowledge of them

There are hundreds of jags talked about on reptile sites world wide

As for colour and patterns most of them I have seen were simply stunning

With the reports of 'Possible" neurological problems I will not own one in the foreseeable future
But I can still appreciate a good looking snake

With Carpondros I have NEVER seen a good looking one and I have traveled a lot
Why destroy beauty to make something ordinary???


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 10, 2011)

syeph8 said:


> especially considering all the ugly hatchings that come along with it that wont turn into good looking snakes when they grow up


 
This is a very untrue and uninformed statement to make. There are ugly snakes in any clutch and even in so called pure lines! Beauty is really in the eye of the beholder and people seem to say something is beautiful because the refer to things that they think of as beautiful and colourful. I have some animals that i love; that the majority of you would say are ugly. A beautiful snake is a very loose and relative term when it comes to reptiles!



longqi said:


> It appears there are not too many Jags in Australia yet by these comments
> 
> If you visit ANY reptile exhibition anywhere else in the world where they are legal, you can see far more Jags than normal carpets
> 
> ...


 
This is a very well thought out, mature statement.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 10, 2011)

Why in the states there also crossing spotteds with bredli, so who knows what will come of this, and Im sure everyones seen "the australian dream" If my memmory serves me right it was a bhp cross carpet, and everyone in the states loved it so who knows what will happen in the future of reptiles in Australia

Cheers

Ben[/QUOTE]

Does anyone have a pic of the "Australian Dream" because I`ve had a look around and could only find a "coma" pic ? 

Also just in case anyone didn`t know a "Coma" is a Woma x Carpet.


----------



## BR88AD (Feb 10, 2011)

I can understand the desire for these animals , there something different a chance for people to have something that no one else has .


----------



## jham66 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think this is "The Australian Dream" that you speak of: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting looks like a caramel coastal with a slightly dark head to me....


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> I have seen That Python In many diff shots...Thou I Do like it..I have hurd it Is one of the only really nice ones out of the whole project if not the "nicest"...Im not standing by my words haha but I have hurd that as many times as I have seen the Diff pics..
> anyone else hurd that?


 
If I was you, I wouldn't be standing by your words either - they don't stack up too well. Have you HURD this before?


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 10, 2011)

i think it will be ok when these hit the market, people who like them will buy them, people who don't like them wont buy them...simple as that i think anyways.


----------



## meehan05 (Feb 10, 2011)

well with the stuck up parents bragging on how perfect there parenting skills are 9 out of 10 times there kids turn out to be hussys and druggos and go on to do un educated jobs... so keep an eye on your back yard n stop worrying about every one elses.... if you dont like it dont buy them... worry about your own dont worry about other peoples pythons


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 10, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> This is a very untrue and uninformed statement to make. There are ugly snakes in any clutch and even in so called pure lines! Beauty is really in the eye of the beholder and people seem to say something is beautiful because the refer to things that they think of as beautiful and colourful. I have some animals that i love; that the majority of you would say are ugly. A beautiful snake is a very loose and relative term when it comes to reptiles!



how can this be an untrue and uninformed statement if you follow it with "there are ugly snakes in any clutch". what i said is that i understand there are some good looking ones and there are also ugly ones. how is that untrue or uninformed? i agree that beauty is in the eye of the beholder but when you consider that these hybrids are conjured primarily for their appearance, why would you spend thousands on an ugly carpondro/jag when you could spend a few hundred and get something good looking with a similar temperament? i understand that there are people that are more than willing to do this, i personally don't see the merits. I do not know how this makes me uninformed? please clarify so i am no longer uninformed.

Sye


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't _virides_ and a _spilota_ subspecies clash areas?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Don't _virides_ and a _spilota_ subspecies clash areas?



Please explain?
"clash areas"?

virides is _viridis_ and it's not a subspecies, _spilota_ on its own isn't either, _M. spilota spilota_ is.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 10, 2011)

OK then, i thought you meant all hybrids look like rubbish? Did i misinterpret what you said?


----------



## Jumala (Feb 10, 2011)

They are interesting but I personally wouldn't buy one. There will always be a market for animals that are different looking - whether pure or hybrid. Some people will buy an animal just for its looks without any intention of breeding it. 

I prefer the python species and subspecies as they are. I saw a woma x ball python in the US in 2005 and it was just strange ......

I'm sure they will be on the market in the future .... hybrids are being openly advertised and sold. 

I just hope that people are honest to admit the parentage of the animals they are selling if they are questioned.


----------



## Jutto (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no concern with these entering the hobby.
So long as it is legally done, with Jags, it is their origin that concerns me.
In saying that, I have seen some sensational patterned young.

If they are to start entering the hobby, I believe we should be able to identify these as cross bred species, so people are not unwittingly conned (poor word choice but I could not think of another that had the same impact) by those less scrupulous. 
Also our current ID system means we can only have a certain species stated, when the species can only account for half the genetics.
Not everyone is able to spot a cross bred python, or would have a clue where to start.
I can see two schools forming, pure strain and mixed.
It will be interesting to see where "Natural Intergrades" are placed though, and which commands the higher price.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Heres a couple to wrap ur lips around..Not my cup of tea...


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 10, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Please explain?
> "clash areas"?
> 
> virides is _viridis_ and it's not a subspecies, _spilota_ on its own isn't either, _M. spilota spilota_ is.


 Sorry, I meant viridis.
And what I mean was aren't some of the Morelia spilota subspecies in the same area as GTPs?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2011)

No, there is some habitat partitioning between the two species, at least in Cape York and PNG. I don't know about Indonesia. Where you find GTPs, you don't find carpets, it's bit strange but that how it is.



pythons73 said:


> Heres a couple to wrap ur lips around..Not my cup of tea...




Hmmm, the first two have lost the beauty of GTPs, where is the vivid green? Sorry....
The blue one has got head on it like a water python. lol


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I would use blunt knife to cut its head off .... no! Sorry, I would use blunt knife to cut off the sixth finger on the breeders right hand.... that would still leave him with 3 eyes and 3 legs. Hell, sharpen that knife!


 
Sharpening up that Knife over here boss....

AAAAAAHH, PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 10, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> View attachment 185458
> View attachment 185457
> View attachment 185456
> Heres a couple to wrap ur lips around..Not my cup of tea...



All 3 of them are pretty amazing looking. I especially like the first and third!


----------



## hornet (Feb 10, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> View attachment 185458
> View attachment 185457
> View attachment 185456
> Heres a couple to wrap ur lips around..Not my cup of tea...


 
that 3rd one, sure its a carpet x gtp? the head pattern reminds me more of a retic


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 10, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> OK then, i thought you meant all hybrids look like rubbish? Did i misinterpret what you said?


 
yes, i will try to be more clear from now on.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 10, 2011)

theres no denying theyre beautiful, but i disagree with so many things in regards to tehm (the culling of the healthy sibs especially, not to mention i dont believe in breeding things that arent 100% right, and from what ive seem some jags arent even 10% right) that i wouldnt even take one if it was offered for free!!

shame, cos they look awesome!


----------



## cement (Feb 10, 2011)

Those poor little bastard snakes, I look at them and just think what the hell is it?
It confuses me looking at them I wonder how they feel?? Do you keep it like a green and up the humidity? It may rot because it didn't get that gene, or do you keep like a carpet and have it dehydrate because it missed that gene??
How do you know?? They might look great but die early because the're not kept to the genes they have inherited!!

If that's the Australian dream then our dreamtime needs a molotov cocktail.


----------



## whyme (Feb 10, 2011)

cement said:


> Those poor little bastard snakes, I look at them and just think what the hell is it?
> It confuses me looking at them I wonder how they feel?? Do you keep it like a green and up the humidity? It may rot because it didn't get that gene, or do you keep like a carpet and have it dehydrate because it missed that gene??
> How do you know?? They might look great but die early because the're not kept to the genes they have inherited!!
> 
> If that's the Australian dream then our dreamtime needs a molotov cocktail.



Great comment. I love jags, and would happily own one, but how do you set them up. Height, lenght, humidity, temp, etc. Fantastic looking snakes, but I would be too scared to outlay money for them at the moment. Anyone have a caresheet yet for jags!!!


----------



## Nagraj (Feb 10, 2011)

cement said:


> Those poor little bastard snakes, I look at them and just think what the hell is it?
> It confuses me looking at them I wonder how they feel?? Do you keep it like a green and up the humidity? It may rot because it didn't get that gene, or do you keep like a carpet and have it dehydrate because it missed that gene??
> How do you know?? They might look great but die early because the're not kept to the genes they have inherited!!


 
Pretty sure I'm on the record as not condoning species or even sub species crosses even though some of them look outstanding but I think your statement is a little extreme. I would bet that it's far more robust than a single gene controlling humidity requirements and that it would be no harder to find the right balance than for most other pure species snakes.


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 11, 2011)

Im totally neutral on the subject as i am still new to the whole breeding and cross breeding etc. however personally think the snakes can look very beautiful!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nagraj said:


> Pretty sure I'm on the record as not condoning species or even sub species crosses even though some of them look outstanding but I think your statement is a little extreme. I would bet that it's far more robust than a single gene controlling humidity requirements and that it would be no harder to find the right balance than for most other pure species snakes.


 Its good to see someone who may not necessarily agree with hybrids thinking logically!


----------



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

Ghips said:


> They will only be hitting the black market in QLD hornet. If you ring the QLD epa and ask them if you can cross two different speices [not sub sub-species] anyone of the girls on the end of the line will tell you, its a no no. no no no no nono


 
it doesnt matter what the girls on the phone tell you, they are well known for telling you 10 different thing if you talk to 10 different people, its whats written in the legislation thats what matters and i dont think its black and white. Anyway from what i have been told its not coastal x jungle the are worries about or even gtp x coastal but things like woma x coastal or spotted x bhp. Anyway its something i dont think they care too much about and i doubt they would go after people for keeping or breeding them but more a thing they would use if they busted you for something else just to bring the full extent of the law down on your


----------



## Joey (Mar 21, 2011)

did a quick search of carpondros n this thread popped up

interesting to see what everyone thinks of the subject. i personally dont see nothing wrong with people crossing snakes to introduce new lines or new breeds.

75% Carpondro (GTP) i found this link and i love the one in the pics there! it does look amazing!

everyones got their own ways of doing things, nobody will ever agree to anything at the end of the day, its personal preference. do your bit as a keeper and do what you think is right.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 21, 2011)

i don't find them particularly interesting at this point but i will say they could help increase the hobby to the masses, so many people would rather a gtp over a spotted (talking about people not yet in the hobby, but i guess that applies to many in the hobby too!) people in general like bright pretty things, my concern with that is only this, why are they getting the snake in the first place? is it to show off or will they treasure it like an animal they will keep for 20 yrs?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 21, 2011)

Joey said:


> did a quick search of carpondros n this thread popped up interesting to see what everyone thinks of the subject. i personally dont see nothing wrong with people crossing snakes to introduce new lines or new breeds.
> everyones got their own ways of doing things, nobody will ever agree to anything at the end of the day, its *personal preference*. do your bit as a keeper and *do what you think is right*.



In some states it's against the law.


----------



## CENTERLINK (Mar 21, 2011)

Its sure is. Queensland is one of them. We are lucky enough to be allowed to keep jags and other mutation if people start doing this it might incriminate us all.


----------



## CHONDROS (Mar 21, 2011)

heres are few pic for u


----------



## D3pro (Mar 21, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> heres are few pic for u


 
Are those yours?


----------



## D3pro (Mar 21, 2011)

CENTERLINK said:


> Scrub jags, Albino scrubs, rough greens, noway not for me not worth the risk to native stock


 
I facepalm to your comment.... Albino scrubs? thats not a cross.... And how does having a hybrid effect your native stock?


----------



## CHONDROS (Mar 21, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Are those yours?


 
no i did not breen them


----------



## D3pro (Mar 21, 2011)

Centerlink... there is such this as a pure albino scrub python lol


----------



## CHONDROS (Mar 21, 2011)

CENTERLINK said:


> Using other people pics and pretending their your hey?


 
did i say they are my pics or my snakes


----------



## blakehose (Mar 21, 2011)

Things like this are just pure destruction of perfectly good natural species. I would take an Aussie green everyday of the year over that monstrosity


----------



## Torah (Mar 21, 2011)

I think theyre pretty , mind you I dont really have a preferance on cross breeding either !


----------



## scorps (Mar 21, 2011)

D3Pro, Iv'e heard rumours this albino scrub may not be a full albino animal


----------



## kupper (Mar 21, 2011)

you thinking hypo or T+ or ?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 21, 2011)

scorps said:


> D3Pro, Iv'e heard rumours this albino scrub may not be a full albino animal


 

Is there such thing as half albino or incomplete albino?


----------



## hrafna (Mar 21, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Is there such thing as half albino or incomplete albino?


 piebald?


----------



## scorps (Mar 21, 2011)

No, not that it is half albino. 

I've just heard it may not actually be albino, Im in no spot to say yes or no to the rumours I've heard as thats all they are.

Ben



hrafna said:


> piebald?




Haha love it, thats kinda half albino


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 21, 2011)

It's an albino. Rest assured.


----------



## scorps (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh ok thats good then, as you would know in the herp would people talk so I was just wondering, 

Is this the first season coming up that the hets will be placed back over the original animal if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 21, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> heres are few pic for u



I have to say that second one is beautiful but I doubt I'd be able to afford one even if I wanted one, I am still working on how I will get a GTP next year.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep the Albino Scrub is out there.... somewhere... lol.
(Just like the albino BHP, Woma, GTP... etc etc)


----------



## guzzo (Mar 21, 2011)

Well it is an interesting thing about this hobby that it attracts all kinds to it with different intentions. 

Some may be interested in conducting their own research and/or have a scientific reason for keeping snakes.

Some are in it for the money,

Some just want a cool pet.

Some, all of the above and more.

Just about any animal that has been kept by people has been crossed for whatever the purpose. For an example - it is ultimately how all the domestic dog breeds originated.

It depends what the individual keeps their snakes for that will ultimately decide their opinion on this one.

Each to their own.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> heres are few pic for u


 
AMAZING looking animals. Colour and pattern is beautiful on all of them!


----------

